# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  British Dragon Anavar

## BASK8KACE

I'm considering using British Dragon Anavar . Does anyone have any opinions on it? Some say it's crap, others say it's great.

Right now, I'm not considering any other type of var.

----------


## Da Bull

My gf has been using it on and off for awhile now,and loves it!!!I know several other ppl that love it as well.Very good stuff!!

~DB

----------


## map200uk

i was gonna do a cycle using bd var and i was under the impression bd make good gear

----------


## Bigun

It gets a big thumbs up from me!

----------


## MachZ

I'd go with its ok, I did 400 10mg tabs at 60mg/ED in the beginning upping to 80mg/ED then I switched to Orbit var as it was quite a bit less expensive.
I'd says it no better results than any other and this is from a guy who really likes BD gear.

----------


## damiongage

BD products are awsome.....if I had a domestic source for it, I would use it ALOT more!!

please do not pm me with domestic sources

----------


## plurmurphy

Hello, Does anyone know of any British Dragon resellers that are not way overprice because for 250 tabs someone was trying to charge me 1100 USD and I think thats way too much could someone let me know on

----------


## MatrixGuy

> Hello, Does anyone know of any British Dragon resellers that are not way overprice because for 250 tabs someone was trying to charge me 1100 USD and I think thats way too much could someone let me know on that )


You shouldn't be asking for sources  :No No:  Expect sh** loads of scammers in your inbox.

On the matter, who ever said BD var is crap needs shooting. Its awesome without a doubt.

From hooker: Do you realize you just re-posted his asking for sources and e-mail address? So now I need to edit his thread and yours too, because you repeated it, in order to tell him not to do it!

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

British Dargon is expensive....ergo so is their remailers/resellers.

Their anavar , according to tests H-Bomb ran, is also underdosed.

http://www.bodybuilding4life.com/for...newpost&t=7450

----------


## 511220

From hooker: It was really nice of you to quote him. Now I need to run around editing the original post and as well as all of the members who quoted this guy, in order to tell him what not to do. Thanks.

----------


## plurmurphy

Alrite well if BD is underdosed what do all of you recommend and BD is pointless no one will give me any F*cking sources and I don't feel like getting ripped off or scammed out of my hard money if you all know what I mean or can relate because I have been scammed for anavar before and im still not to happy about it I basically have no sources for anything all the internet sources like the websites and stuff are all in it for the money of course soo there way over price and no one else is willing to help soo im looking for some recommendations for companies other then BD if you think its underdosed let me know thanks

----------


## Pump_30

I ran 30mg/day.....I noticed incredible strength gains....25 lbs increase on bench......50lb increase in seated rows.....only ran it for a month....Too expensive....good stuff though

----------


## plurmurphy

> I ran 30mg/day.....I noticed incredible strength gains....25 lbs increase on bench......50lb increase in seated rows.....only ran it for a month....Too expensive....good stuff though


Good results how much were you paying though per pill i should say?? How many did you buy in total and how much was it in total and why did you only run it a month didnt you have anymore?? Also this would be my first time taking Anavar or anything like that for that matter I have heard from friends that stuff like this slows down your agility and reflexs someone please verify that for me thanks. O ya and email me soo we can talk outside of this forum because i think what we are doing now may be against regulations i may be wrong though. My email is listed about

----------


## Drkodiak1

when you say its too expensive how much is too expenive to you?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Expensive is a relative term. Any UGLab makes Anavar for sale at a cheaper price. Even if it were .01c per 100tabs, if I could get it for half that price, then .01c/100tabs would be too expensive.

----------


## MatrixGuy

Sorry Hooker. Should of realised.  :What?:

----------


## Nicky B

I won't someone to post and say its garbage because people did n the poll. Yes is expensive but it is very brand of var which I think anyone thats used it would say.

----------


## Duke of Earl

I used BD var on my first cycle -I got great results off it - but have had equally good gains off powder @ alot less cost

----------


## PrimoPup

The funny thing or not so funny thing is less muscle mass = More money. The more muscle mass = less money.

----------


## plurmurphy

Yes but anavar also has the least amount of side effects like almost no liver toxity just stuff like that. Good news I have found a domestic source  :AaGreen22:   :AaGreen22:  
but it is mine for the keeping :Smilie:  although I still wish I could find it cheaper haha but its the cheapest ive found yet  :Smilie:  and its all thanks to searching around all these different forums thanks guys

----------


## jkid69

I just had a friend of mine send 10mg var to SRCS lab it came back at 14.2mg (overdosed). I will ask for the results to post. He also had Oxydrol (Anadrol 50) 50mg per tab tested it came back at 59mg. They have always been overdosed or right on the money. There products are very,very good I have always had great results from them.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I just had a friend of mine send 10mg var to SRCS lab it came back at 14.2mg (overdosed). I will ask for the results to post. He also had Oxydrol (Anadrol 50) 50mg per tab tested it came back at 59mg. They have always been overdosed or right on the money. There products are very,very good I have always had great results from them.


I call bullshit. Post the lab tests.

----------


## BritishTiger

British Dragon or British Dispensary? (BD) well the difference there is British Dispensary is 108 year established and is owened by a thai chinese family with no shares, and they are BIG!! British Dragon is one man, also thai chinese who originaly took a recipe to china and produced his own brand it then led to other products manufactured. They are then shipped to thailand for repackaging under the name of British Dragon that is UNLICENCED, and distributed from there because nobody wants to buy from China. I personally think the prices are high because they have seized production and there is now only a limited supply. There is still a large stock in Russia, but it is hard to obtain. If anyone has any information about this or disagree's with me then ide like to know your views and how you obtain your knowledge. My source is dirrectly from British Dispensary's Directors

----------


## ***xxx***

> British Dragon or British Dispensary? (BD) well the difference there is British Dispensary is 108 year established and is owened by a thai chinese family with no shares, and they are BIG!! British Dragon is one man, also thai chinese who originaly took a recipe to china and produced his own brand it then led to other products manufactured. They are then shipped to thailand for repackaging under the name of British Dragon that is UNLICENCED, and distributed from there because nobody wants to buy from China. I personally think the prices are high because they have seized production and there is now only a limited supply. There is still a large stock in Russia, but it is hard to obtain. If anyone has any information about this or disagree's with me then ide like to know your views and how you obtain your knowledge. My source is dirrectly from British Dispensary's Directors


of course, it s an UG!

----------


## Cmore

I've not quite made it to the Var in my cycle, but am currently taking 40 mg ED of BD tbol, and I have to say it's awesome.

----------


## dazbo

ive been using my BD Var with my prop for the past 3 3/4weeks and Ive noticed nothing at all!! No increased vascularity thats noticable, no inc in strength, no inc in weight................And yes, Im sure its real, and just in case I posted pics in the right forum - http://forums.steroid.com/poll.php?d...ts&pollid=1470

it came out pretty definately real....what do you's think ???

----------


## dazbo

can anyone give me an address that will test the tabs/vials out for their strength etc and to see if theyre real please ???

----------


## dazbo

Also, if you look at the dates stamped on my var, they are printed on a sticker with small neat text. If you look at the REAL Var pics on the correct forum, you will notice that their dates are just printed on the main big label and not on a sticker, and is also more, untidy and large. What does this say, if anything, about mine??

thanks

----------


## dazbo

mind you, if you go the the britishdragon website, you will see that their pic is EXACTLY like my pic - with the dates printed on a sticker that is then placeed on the package, and is neat text and small. Unllike the ones posted on the real steroid pics forum - 

http://www.britishdragon.com/oxanabol.asp

----------


## dazbo

bump

----------


## PrimoPup

bro i believe the prop your doing is hiding the effects of the Var.

----------


## dazbo

hmmmm........thats not a bad theory. But should I not have gained a fair bit of weight if thats the case ??? Are you saying, that once I stop my cycle, when the prop wears off, I should have some good results ?

thanks

----------


## PrimoPup

bro what are your stats? Is that you in your Avatar? How much Var are you taking now?




> hmmmm........thats not a bad theory. But should I not have gained a fair bit of weight if thats the case ??? Are you saying, that once I stop my cycle, when the prop wears off, I should have some good results ?
> 
> thanks

----------


## scotttiger54

> Is that you in your Avatar? How much Var are you taking now?


yea i was wondering bout that myself.

----------


## dazbo

yeah thats me in my avatar early this year prior to my cycle. current stats are age 23, 5'10", APPROX 199LBS, 10%BF. Im currently on prop 150mg EOD and Var @ 50mg ED. Im going to bump the Var up to 60mg soon though. this whole cycle has cost me over £900 (1600USD) and Im not getting anything from it so far!! So, its really beginning to piss me off. I wont be doing AAS ever again after this!!!!!!

----------


## PrimoPup

Ya i feel your pain $$$ wise, my cycle is @ 2G's. First you should look into raising your Prop, then i would have run the Var by itself with Clen . What are your goals, what are you looking for from the juice, you already look tight. Here is what my cycle looks like.








> yeah thats me in my avatar early this year prior to my cycle. current stats are age 23, 5'10", APPROX 199LBS, 10%BF. Im currently on prop 150mg EOD and Var @ 50mg ED. Im going to bump the Var up to 60mg soon though. this whole cycle has cost me over £900 (1600USD) and Im not getting anything from it so far!! So, its really beginning to piss me off. I wont be doing AAS ever again after this!!!!!!

----------


## dazbo

seriously mate, theres not a chance I can buy anymore gear!! do you know how hard it is trying to explain to the wife that you have to spend all that cash on 1 cycle!! there is no chance i can get more!

Plus, this is really my first (Properly researched cycle - read http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...29#post1832329 for info) so going higher would surely be a lot for a beginner ?!?

Also, Before I started this cycle, I did a lot of research and asked a lot of questions and this is the cycle that was recommended and what I chose so surely its not too low a dose ???

----------


## PrimoPup

I hear ya bro and have read your posts, what i meant was next time run the Prop first then run the Var. I am hoping that this T-Bol works, as Var is so friggin expensive. I will keep you posted i am going to start my cycle in July.




> seriously mate, theres not a chance I can buy anymore gear!! do you know how hard it is trying to explain to the wife that you have to spend all that cash on 1 cycle!! there is no chance i can get more!
> 
> Plus, this is really my first (Properly researched cycle - read http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...29#post1832329 for info) so going higher would surely be a lot for a beginner ?!?
> 
> Also, Before I started this cycle, I did a lot of research and asked a lot of questions and this is the cycle that was recommended and what I chose so surely its not too low a dose ???

----------


## dazbo

I understand now then! Yeah that would prob be a good idea. Le tme know how your tbol gets on!

thanks

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I just had a friend of mine send 10mg var to SRCS lab it came back at 14.2mg (overdosed). .


Your friend is so full of shit his eyes are brown.

BD Anavar is underdosed by almost 30%. The lab report is attached. 

It's underdosed ,but at least it's expensive.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## dazbo

So surely BD var is a load of shit then ???

I am taking 5 x 10mg ED and have done for 4 weeks and I have seen nothing from it!! The rest of my Var is made by La Pharma and is more expensive, hopefuly that will be overdosed to counter the BD var!!!

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

It's real, and it's underdosed.

----------


## jkid69

Here are the latest results from a batch sent...

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Actually, that test isn't the latest one....it'sabout half a year old, while the one I posted is around a month old...also...

You claimed earlier in this thread that they were 14+mgs...that test you just posted refutes your own claim...???

----------


## jkid69

I was going by what I had been told via friend he does have further results from last month. I will post then as they become available...

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Honestly, if your friend isn't willing to even put his user name (the name he goes by on the boards) on the tests, then don't bother. We have no way of verifying them, and if he wishes to not be associated with them...then something is up.

----------


## colossus1

Anavar is quite expensive...........why a lab would make it underdosed is beyond me. When people drop that kind of money for a compound the expect every last mg. D-bol a few mg short is not really a biggy but underdosed var would piss me off..........

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

It also comes down to quality control. If there was one batch which was 14mgs instead of 10....then guess what?

There was another batch which was probably 6mgs instead of 10.

I'll stick with Stark Labs...I have their stuff tested very frequently, and PUT MY NAME AND CREDIBILITY ON THE LINE every time I post those results.

I don't have time for people who want to make anonymous lab-report-posts. Remember DF2003 and Jackman? They used to do that....and we all know who they turned out to be....

----------


## PrimoPup

Any tabs for me from now on will be Paper for sure.!




> Your friend is so full of shit his eyes are brown.
> 
> BD Anavar is underdosed by almost 30%. The lab report is attached. 
> 
> It's underdosed ,but at least it's expensive.

----------

